# Missing tortie female cat essex



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

FEMALE SPAYED TORTIE AND WHITE. PINK COLLAR WITH TAG.
LAST SEEN AROUND A WEEK AGO IN HAROLD HILL, ESSEX.


----------

